# Cohiba Robusto - Dud or I remembered it wrong?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Smoked the recently purchased Cohiba Robusto with my brother yesterday and... it was not like I though it would be: it was woody and leathery in flavor; I though it would be creamy and sweet... Did I confuse it with Siglo VI which I think tasted like that or did I get a dud? Or did it need aging?

On another note, which CC's smoke like creamy sweetness these days? I think I remember HdM EE, Siglo VI, and few others being like that...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I think smoking it ROTT had something to do with your experience. 
My sweet n creamy go to is a Vigia with >3 years rest.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I think smoking it ROTT had something to do with your experience.
> 
> My sweet n creamy go to is a Vigia with >3 years rest.


Oh boy, only 2.5 years to go!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Smoked the recently purchased Cohiba Robusto with my brother yesterday and... it was not like I though it would be: it was woody and leathery in flavor; I though it would be creamy and sweet... Did I confuse it with Siglo VI which I think tasted like that or did I get a dud? Or did it need aging?
> 
> On another note, which CC's smoke like creamy sweetness these days? I think I remember HdM EE, Siglo VI, and few others being like that...


Forget about what Cuban Tobacco used to taste like even just a few years ago.
We some friends and i discussed this over the holiday.
There were many aged sticks floating around.
The sticks i bought had Rested, about a year and a half on them.
But There were some as old as 5 years.
Everything i smoked had a generic taste to it.
Much like life today every thing looks the same.
No more standing out in the crowd.
IMHO the last year i can remember specific Marca's and Vitolas.
Exhibiting distinctive signature notes was back in 2013.
That IMHO is the trade off for tobacco that can be smoked very young.
My Daddy used to say R.I.P.
"Son for everything you gain in life. You lose or give something up." :vs_cool:


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

If you didn't get the profile you wanted out of the cigar, that's perfectly okay. If the cigar had a good draw and tasted okay, then it's not a dud, but just not your favorite flavors.


I think you really should look outside of Cuba to get those flavor you describe. It's not that Cubans can't make what you want. I just know for a fact it's a helluva lot easier get a creamy, sweet profile from some other makers.


Of course what's sad about this is that most of them cost real money


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

It’s really a shame to smoke a Cohiba with less than 7 years of age. Usually those young Cohibas are more grassy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> It's really a shame to smoke a Cohiba with less than 7 years of age. Usually those young Cohibas are more grassy.


The stuff that's being rolled now
Probably needs a decade. :vs_laugh:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> It's really a shame to smoke a Cohiba with less than 7 years of age. Usually those young Cohibas are more grassy.


I have a Cohiba Robusto from 2013 and a Siglo II from 2012. Do you think they're good to go? They were aged at 65%RH...


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> I have a Cohiba Robusto from 2013 and a Siglo II from 2012. Do you think they're good to go? They were aged at 65%RH...


 I personally prefer 60-62% however these should be good to go. Smoked a '15 CoLa today that was fantastic. 5 years is a good time to start testing a box. Enjoy and let us know how they smoke!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> I have a Cohiba Robusto from 2013 and a Siglo II from 2012. Do you think they're good to go? They were aged at 65%RH...


Yes, and my experience is that the Siglo series doesn't have the legs of the classic series. So your Sig II is probably good for a decade or two, but that CoRo will be still be great for several decades.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

the only cc cohibas ive had have been coro (and probably less then 10 total at that). the oldest was 8 years and the youngest 2-3. they were fine. good not great.

as to rott. im not a fan on expensive cigars (unless you 100% know and trust your supplier, conditions, etc). too many variables.

ymmv


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gummy Jones said:


> the only cc cohibas ive had have been coro (and probably less then 10 total at that). the oldest was 8 years and the youngest 2-3. they were fine. good not great.
> 
> as to rott. im not a fan on expensive cigars (unless you 100% know and trust your supplier, conditions, etc). too many variables.
> 
> ymmv


_That's my point there all Good Not great.
Even if i had the patience which i do not.
To pay an ultra premium price for something.
Then have to sit on it for a decade is ludicrous IMHO!
And buying them aged further complicates the issue.
I have found as of late the Trinidad line.
While carrying a premium price tag.
Delivers every time.
IMHO Most Cohiba's are not worth the price of admission any longer YMMV.:vs_cool:_


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _That's my point there all Good Not great.
> Even if i had the patience which i do not.
> To pay an ultra premium price for something.
> Then have to sit on it for a decade is ludicrous IMHO!
> ...


good advice

the few trinidads ive had have been fantastic in every vitola!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _That's my point there all Good Not great.
> 
> Even if i had the patience which i do not.
> 
> ...


Agree that the Trinidad's are probably the premier line, even with the Robusto Extra being dropped.

Smoking this tonight before the big game:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Agree that the Trinidad's are probably the premier line, even with the Robusto Extra being dropped.
> 
> Smoking this tonight before the big game:


Damn you know how to live bro!:vs_cool:
Football wise looks like Tenn is headed to the super bowl.
After the world series outcome.
Me thinks this is a year for underdogs.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------

